# Martial Arts books making the top selling list



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 13, 2003)

was looking in the paper the other day, they had the top or best seller books listed. Was wondering if any Martial Arts books have ever made that list. Couple of books came to mind, not know if they have made it.
The Book of 5 Rings and Tao of Jeet Kune Do?
Bob :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 13, 2003)

Book of 5 rings is a required read in many business schools, so it may have.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2003)

How did _Iron and Silk_ do?


----------



## Elfan (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Book of 5 rings is a required read in many business schools, so it may have.
> 
> :asian: *



They still do that?  I though that fad died out in the 80s.


----------

